# 8 new shelled foster kids



## Crazy1 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just had to tell, I just got 8 DT last Friday.
I am fostering 4 adult males and 4 yearlings.

My Tort club had a large batch come in 19 torts total came in that Friday. I had offered to foster a couple. Friday night that turned into 8.

It took the adult males a couple of days to settle in and stop trying to flip and nip one another (they had all been previously housed together) The yearlings are so cute. Josh I now know why you were so excited about your little ones. My club is trying to find homes for the adult males and hopefully they will before they hibernate but I have plans for them if they don't. I will hibernate them out of the weather in my shed. The yearlings as well as my Greeks will not hibernate this winter. All are eating and drinking fine. Life is Good. 

My female sheltie mix thinks it is her job to check on them every morning and every night before bed, and occasionally in the middle of the night. I do not leave her alone with them but she does like to go out and nose each one as if she is counting them, then she lays down with them for a while then repeats the process of nosing each one. She is content to repeat this over and over until I let her know its time to go in. She's a good surrogate tort mommy.


----------



## cvalda (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, that's totally cool! Great of you to take them in!!! And sooooooooooooo cute about your Sheltie!!!!


----------



## T-P (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh wow!
O_O 8 tortoises!

got any photos?
id love tio see


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats so nice! I miss my DTs that I had when I lived in AZ.  I had one 22yr old Melanistic (all black) female that was gorgeous!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2007)

your sheltie sounds really sweet! Sounds like you have your hands full at the moment.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Oct 16, 2007)

So cool to have torty foster kids...they dont talk back lol
In stead of a sheep dog ..sounds like a tort dog


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I do have pics and will try and get them posted by this weekend.
My sheltie is sweet. And definietly a tort dog.


----------



## T-P (Oct 17, 2007)

OOOOOOOOO! you have a sheltie dog?
theyre so beautiful


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 17, 2007)

T-P said:


> OOOOOOOOO! you have a sheltie dog?
> theyre so beautiful



Well T-P my sheltie is a mix. But she is beautiful and so, so smart. Sometimes too smart for her own good. She is actually tri color. But I will have her in some of the pics that I will post watching over the torts.


----------



## T-P (Oct 18, 2007)

oh cant wait for pics!


----------

